# dates and location for the Easton Harrier hunt?



## lucindakay (12 December 2012)

Hi can some who has received the date card for the easton harrier hunt please tell me the dates/location and times please, thank you, i have moved house so no longer receive the card.


----------



## Drakerath (12 December 2012)

You shouldn't be given that information over a forum like this. You will need to contact the secretary of the EH and ask for this information directly.


----------



## lucindakay (12 December 2012)

Could i ask someone to PM then? or is that still unsuitable?


----------



## Drakerath (12 December 2012)

Nobody should PM meet information on any forum unless that person is known to them.
For the hunts' own reasons, many hunts do not publish meet information and require people to contact them directly to find out.
Some hunts do, but it would appear EH do not. I could not even find a website for them when I googled.
Since you have been out with them before and use to get the cards, presumably you must know at least one person who can supply you with a suitable contact number for the EH Hunt.
By all means you can ask for someone to PM you, it's just I would be surprised if they replied!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (13 December 2012)

Contact the secretary. I assume that as you previously received meet lists you will have the contact details. EHH do not have website.


----------

